# p2p для локальной сети

## bukazoid

hi 

есть локальная сеть 100 Mb (в которой царит полная анархия, и это её прелесть  :Smile:  )

имееет ли смысл создавать p2p сервер в такой сети (mule donkey ... ) ? 

т.к. :

1. часто большие файлы недокачиваются (выключается компутер) и постоянно искать зеркала не выход.

2. возможность автоматического контроля целостности файла.

3. возможности поиска.

----------

## Ryoka

Есть почти идеальное решение -- DС (DirectConnect).

Почти идеальное оно потому, что под Linux полноценного клиента до сих пор нет. Либо у них проблема с русским, либо они шарить не умеют. Под венду все шоколадно.

С серваками все отлично, что под винду, что под линукс.

----------

## bukazoid

 *Ryoka wrote:*   

> Есть почти идеальное решение -- DС (DirectConnect).
> 
> Почти идеальное оно потому, что под Linux полноценного клиента до сих пор нет. Либо у них проблема с русским, либо они шарить не умеют. Под венду все шоколадно.
> 
> С серваками все отлично, что под винду, что под линукс.

 

по поводу файлов ... скажи мне как ты называеш файлы и я скажу кто ты ...  :Smile: 

DC разве распределяет трафик при загрузке по принципу "с миру по нитке" ?

интересует как в шустрой сети ведёт себя p2p, будет ли это реальной альтернативой ftp

----------

## viy

А их (ftp и p2p) особо и не сравнить.

ftp --- это сервер, на котором хранятся файлы и много клиентов, все сосут с сервера. Поиска считай нет.

p2p --- это сервер с информацией о файлах, физически файлы хранятся на каждом клиенте порознь. Сервер используется только для поиска файла (и, соответственно, машины, где файл есть), закачка идет с конкретного компа.

Думаю, что если кол-во файлов достаточно велико и/или они хранятся децентрализовано, то p2p сервак (любой) вполне уместен.

----------

## Ryoka

 *bukazoid wrote:*   

> по поводу файлов ... скажи мне как ты называеш файлы и я скажу кто ты ... :)
> 
> DC разве распределяет трафик при загрузке по принципу "с миру по нитке" ?
> 
> интересует как в шустрой сети ведёт себя p2p, будет ли это реальной альтернативой ftp

 

В нашей сети DC вводилось именно как альтернатива фтп. Признаю, что под винду, DC действительно намного удобнее. Там и распределенная скачка с учетом скорости до каждого сида в отдельности и куча постоянно-обновляющихся клиентов и много прочих вкусностей.

Еще раз повторю: под линукс нормальных клиентов пока нет. И в ближайшие полгода не предвидется. :( Если тебя это не смущает, то можешь смело вводить DC как основную файлообменную структуру в домашней сети.

----------

## IFL

Ryoka, хм, очень комфортно чувствую себя в DC, юзая valknut - и шарить можно(если пропатчить dclib, то и твой русский даже поймут  :Laughing:  ), и качать(выставив remote = cp1251), и в чате сидеть

----------

## noboru

http://www.linux.org.ru/view-message.jsp?msgid=967709

----------

## Ryoka

 *IFL wrote:*   

> Ryoka, хм, очень комфортно чувствую себя в DC, юзая valknut - и шарить можно(если пропатчить dclib, то и твой русский даже поймут :lol: ), и качать(выставив remote = cp1251), и в чате сидеть

 

Два вопроса:

1) у тебя работает поиск по-русски?

2) в никлисте ники с русскими буквами корректно отображаетюся? (эту проблему я решил с помощью каких-то извратных шрифтов)

----------

## Ryoka

 *noboru wrote:*   

> http://www.linux.org.ru/view-message.jsp?msgid=967709

 

Там последний апдейт 17 февраля. Неужто загнулся проект?

----------

## Bloud

а есть ли П2П клиенты не требующие серверной части, а то у нас в сети нельзя теперь использывать одновремменно инет и локалку и все сервера пропали  :Sad: 

----------

## ManJak

 *Bloud wrote:*   

> а есть ли П2П клиенты не требующие серверной части, а то у нас в сети нельзя теперь использывать одновремменно инет и локалку и все сервера пропали 

 

Это противоречит одно - другому.

Есть клиент, должен быть сервер  :Very Happy: 

----------

## viy

 *Bloud wrote:*   

> нельзя теперь использывать одновремменно инет и локалку

 

А это как так? Инет по дозвону что-ли?

----------

## b-s-a

Bloud

А настроить таблицу маршрутизации кто запрещает?

```
$ man route
```

 и вперед!

----------

